# Downton Abbey Mrs. Hughes's Afghan (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.premieryarns.com/product/downton+abbey+mrs.+hughes'+afghan+free+download.do?from=ac&cx=0


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, beautiful afghan. Happy crocheting...Judy


----------



## PrettyHatMachine (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I hadn't run across this pattern yet, and I love all things Downton Abbey.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

choiyuk96 said:


> http://www.premieryarns.com/product/downton+abbey+mrs.+hughes'+afghan+free+download.do?from=ac&cx=0


I saw your posting as a K pattern. It's a lovely crochet item.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I saw your posting as a K pattern. It's a lovely crochet item.


So sorry. I made another mistake. I will try to do less in future.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

So glad you all like this. You're welcome.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I guess it is too late for you to change that from K to C. I hate for others to go through downloading only to find out, as I did, that it was crocheted. It is lovely, anyway. mn


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

MissNettie said:


> I guess it is too late for you to change that from K to C. I hate for others to go through downloading only to find out, as I did, that it was crocheted. It is lovely, anyway. mn


So sorry


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

I also thought it was knitted. Oh well, must learn to crochet.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I tried to download it but it said PDF is of invalid format.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

tambirrer58 said:


> I tried to download it but it said PDF is of invalid format.


Do you have Adobe Reader downloaded? You can download at the following link.

http://get.adobe.com/reader/


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Choiyuk,,, thanks so much for sharing so much with us on an ongoing basis,,, the quality is always well worth a view in your choices Your time and efforts are always appreciated by this one SMILE Helen


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're very welcome, Helen. It's very heartening to hear that I'm appreciated. I will keep on posting everyday.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Geesta said:


> Choiyuk,,, thanks so much for sharing so much with us on an ongoing basis,,, the quality is always well worth a view in your choices Your time and efforts are always appreciated by this one SMILE Helen


I second that. A wonderful sharing heart!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I second that. A wonderful sharing heart!


Thank you chisjac. It's very nice to be appreciated.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't crochet well enough to make this, but it got me to check out the other free Downton Abbey yarn free patterns. There are some lovely one.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you got to check out the site. Maybe you can find some knitted patterns.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, another beautiful pattern!



choiyuk96 said:


> http://www.premieryarns.com/product/downton+abbey+mrs.+hughes'+afghan+free+download.do?from=ac&cx=0


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

What a lovely interestingly textured pattern. Thanks for sharing--have downloaded it & put on my to-do (someday!) list.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you like it. You're welcome.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou,it's very pretty.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very interesting crocheted blanket. Not entirely sure this would have been crocheted in the time period but I may just decide to work it out in knitting. Thanks.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Moondancermel said:


> Very interesting crocheted blanket. Not entirely sure this would have been crocheted in the time period but I may just decide to work it out in knitting. Thanks.


Would be very interested to see your version in knit--please--go for it!


----------



## EvangelineT09 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

